# Just F###### missed him



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 4, 2008)

NOT FOR THE FAINT AT HEART

_Moderator's note: As KissAlive noted in the title, this video does contain some foul language and should not be viewed by those not wishing to hear vulgar language or young kids._



even more stupid people. THEY WALK AMONG US.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 5, 2008)

*sigh*

Indeed-- what idiots.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 5, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> _Moderator's note: As KissAlive noted in the title, this video does contain some foul language and should not be viewed by those not wishing to hear vulgar language __*or young kids*_


I appreciate the warning about listening to young kids, thanks!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 9, 2008)

Natural selection, as they say.


----------

